# FFF'd up bad.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I had a nice surprise in the mailbox today.
Scott (triplef) dropped a bomb on me. A gorgeous fiver made up of an SP Double Maduro, Benchmade, Don Gonzales Special Edition, Taboo LR, Torano Exodus 1959, and an Oliva Grand Maduro.
I have never seen or heard of the Oliva Grand before, and I'm stoked about firing it up. It looks amazing. I've been wanting to try the Benchmade, and it looks better than I imagined.
The rest speak for themselves, Scott really knows what I like. 
Thank You, my friend. I'll burn them up in very short order. :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice hit, enjoy them sticks.:ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice hit! :tu :bl


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

enjoy and i haven't heard of an Oliva Grand Maduro either better write a review for us on that one!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JRLG said:


> enjoy and i haven't heard of an Oliva Grand Maduro either better write a review for us on that one!


:tpd:yes please do!!


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Hope you are ok bro. :r

Here was the warning thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=185291

I believe the Oliva Grand is a discontinued cigar. I had 3 and sent you one. I've never smoked one either, I just ewww and ahhhh when I look at them. 

You mentioned a while back you had never had a v-cut cigar so I sent you a v-cutter. And the Vixtorinox Clasic Swiss Army Pocket Knife is a life saver......

Hope you enjoy my brothuh, with the same name, from a different mothuh!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice hit on Scott, Scott:tu I love the elderly on elderly crime.

I got one of those Olivas lying around also. I see a cyber-herf in our future.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

You 2 seem to take a perverse pleasure in bombing each other.... I love watching y'all's little war.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I love to see someone like Scott Shilala get Triple F'ed!!!

Sweet Hit!!!

BTW - That's the first time I ever saw one of those Oliva Grand Maduros!!! Yum!!!:dr


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

You got Triple F'd up! I love it!!!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Great hit, I love to see Scott get wacked!


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

You'll love that Grand Maduro... I picked a couple up at a store who had a few mixed in with the G Maduros last year... Wow... I've been looking for more ever since...


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice hit.:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Way to knock em out Scott!!! :bx


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott vs. Scott!!

Kick him in groin, Scott!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Yep, the Oliva Grand Maduro is history.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

So Scott hits Scott. Does that mean Scott hit himself? 

Great hit my bro-in-law on a great botl. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dwhitacre said:


> I love to see someone like Scott Shilala get Triple F'ed!!!


pssssssssssst, don't tell Scott but i'm collecting ammo as we speak, gonna make it a big one that will hurt his whole family soon.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> pssssssssssst, don't tell Scott but i'm collecting ammo as we speak, gonna make it a big one that will hurt his whole family soon.


Bring it, Sister. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> Bring it, Sister. :r


:tpd: What he said!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Bring it, Sister. :r


I'm gonna add some pink flowers, you gay gardener :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I'm gonna add some pink flowers, you gay gardener :r


Shhhhh.
Someone edit this out. :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Crap - I was away when this hit.

I'm all over some Scott on Scott action ... I mean, errr, ummm ... gotta go.


----------

